# I need YOUR input! Alice Cooper themed L-O-R show...



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I love Alice Cooper. 

Feed My Frankenstein always gets me in a Halloween state of mind. 

And the songs from his Along Came a Spider cd tell a story about a serial killer some of them have some definite creep factor.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Alice is the man.
how about:
I love the dead
Sick things
The black widow
This house is haunted
Hands of death
cold ethyl
Prince of darkness


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

The essential Alice Cooper Halloween songs. Hmmmm.....

"Welcome To My Nightmare"- this is a given

If you're gonna use "Steven", you HAVE TO use all three:
"Years Ago","Steven", and "The Awakening"- this is a trilogy and should be used as so.

Some others I would suggest:
"Feed My Frankenstein"-not sure which album this is from, but I got it from the "Wayne's World" soundtrack
"Millie And Billie"- a song from "From The Inside"-kind of upbeat with dark overtones. I particularly like the sound of a power saw at the end.
"Zombie Dance"- from his album "Dirty Diamonds"-this is DEFINITELY a Halloween song.
And, of course, his latest, "Keepin' Halloween Alive"
View attachment 10163


View attachment 10164


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

How about "Tag, you're it" from his Zipper Catches Skin album?


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

How about _Poison_ or _House of Pain_?


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

One other thing, have you checked to make sure it's legal to use these songs in a for-profit venture? As a booker for a music club, I have to deal with licensing issues from time to time. 

You may want to check with an attorney to make sure it's all nice and legal to use copyrighted songs. I'd hate for you to get shut down or fined.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

zipper catches skin? Hell just that title alone is terrifying!


----------



## ServantofTwilight (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know which album it was on or it may only be on the soundtrack but back in 86 he did the theme song for Friday the 13th part 6 called, I believe, " He's back( The man behind the mask )".


----------

